# Eddie Bauer, OshKosh, among others...



## ValarieR (Nov 8, 2006)

FYI- I used to love Eddie Bauer's clothing, and was looking forward to buying some EB baby stuff... until I saw a documentary on the labor they use in Honduras. Basically, the women who work in the factories there are subjected to terrible things:
*forced contraception- they are required to take the pill. If they should get pregnant, they are given an injection, no one knows what it is, but they immediately miscarry.
*long hours with little pay- pretty standard "sweat shop" type abuse here
*taking away education- girls 12-18 who work aren't allowed to go to school, and are also forced to take the pill

I was most apalled by the women's reproductive rights being taken away- several women on the video cried while talking about wanting children, but needing the money they make to survive. Also, there was a clip showing the trash pile outside of the factory, and it was COVERED in hypodermic needles- it is not just a few women who have gone through forced abortions, but many.

I've decided to boycot EB and OshKosh- they do the most business there.

Just thought you'd want to know.

~Valarie~


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I thought Oshkosh WAS made in the USA. I live near Oshkosh, WI, and I've driven by their factory.







: I could be wrong...

ETA: Maybe it's just their corporate office?


----------



## lilliansmom (Nov 2, 2006)

True!





















I loved Oshgosh-b'gosh!

http://www.coopamerica.org/programs/...ile.cfm?id=219


----------



## nurnur (Apr 25, 2006)

that is just gross, I will not give my $$$ to them.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

What is the name of the documentary, and where did you see it?

This sort of thing has been going on in Sai Pan for over a decade and a half. I remember reading about it in a newspaper when I lived in Madison, WI. The corporations manufacturing on these islands can say that the clothing or shoes are made in the United States because the island is a US territory. Tom Delay made certain to protect the corporations when it was found out that women were being taken there from China (mostly), basically enslaved to work in factories surrounded by barbed wire fencing and guards, forced into abortions if they became pregnant so that they could continue to work, and forced to live in horrible conditions. This is still going on by the way. And the corporations that profit? Walmart, Gap/Old Navy, Nike, and (sadly) Ralph Lauren. Don't buy thier crap. I only buy thrift store clothing now or make my own for my family. That is the only way to know that you are not supporting a sweatshop or a factory of horrors.


----------



## ValarieR (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenwoman2006* 
What is the name of the documentary, and where did you see it?

I watched it as part of an Anthropology of Gender class- the title was something to the effect of "how high a price." Sorry I don't remember!

The companies featured are allowed to say they are made in the USA for a few reasons- one, the factories are in "free trade zones" controlled by the US. Two, a lot of the work done is assembly, but all of the materials are shipped in from the US.

Also, the companies have factories in the US as well - in fact, the movie showed a poster that came from an american factory. It featured a Honduran woman sitting at a sewing machine. The caption was "This is so-and-so. She will work 12 hours for $2.00 an hour. She is your competition. Are you working hard enough to warrant your position?" It was meant as a scare tactic to keep US workers from complaining...

Unbelievable!

~Valarie~


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

This is horrible. For some reason, I thought that EB was better than most with regards to labor practices. It looks like DH and I need to find another place for pants and sweaters. Oshkosh makes me







: as well.

Maybe one of us should draft a letter the companies to urge them to create better worksites and let them know that we're boycotting.


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting this! Added more companies on my list of do-not-buy. It just amazes me how many people DO NOT CARE whose lives are ruined so they can get cheap clothes. They go right along and collect the next Gymboree set. I felt bad spending money on some WAHM diapers I bought recently, but now I do not feel so bad because I know I was paying the true cost of the labor and the materials. The only solution is to have a few high-quality, ethically made garments rather than drawers full of slave-labor-produced cheap crap. This is why I am learning to sew now.


----------



## mommaduck (Sep 13, 2005)

Drat, they are one of the few places that make a decent length skirt! Oh, well, I know how to sew!!

My only issue is "where are the bolts of fabric made?" as I know they've been kicking that industry out as well. I'm guessing the corps are intentionally trying to drive the US into poverty.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Oh geez. I have an Eddie Bauer edition VEHICLE! Not much I can do about that.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

uke


----------



## mom2olivia (Apr 4, 2006)

This appears to be a bit dated, but I found it to be an interesting read
http://www.webcom.com/hrin/magazine/.../maquilas.html

and a couple more

http://www.behindthelabel.org/pdf/Retailindus.pdf (needs adobe)

http://www.inthesetimes.com/issue/25...berg2523a.html


----------



## mothertoall (Dec 30, 2005)

does anyone know if hanna anderson participates in that type of labor?
what about nordic woolens?


----------



## jrayn (Jul 6, 2005)

Well now I don't feel so bad that I buy my clothes from thrift stores!


----------



## elizabethrose (Nov 27, 2006)

This is just sickening!! Why isn't news of this more widespead! This should be on the evening news. While they are spending gobs of time on how shoppers are flooding the malls in search of holiday gifts, they should mention that most of these gifts are made in despicable conditions at the expense of others!

Wake up America!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

omg I used to work for Eddie Bauer at their headquarters in WA. I remember they felt it really important to know where each item is made (there items are made all over according to them) so that callers would know if they asked. I used to get people calling to place orders who didn't want to buy things made in China. I dont remember much being made in Honduras!


----------



## Mountaingirl3 (May 21, 2005)

For Christine about Hanna:

I was then very happy to learn that my favorite source for such comfortable clothing - Hanna Andersson - was providing a broad assortment of cotton clothing that were not just colorful and durable but also free from chemicals that could be dangerous to humans. In fact Hanna Andersson is going out of its way to get what might be called a double seal of approval for its products - one that says their clothing is not just eco-friendly but also human-friendly. Not only do they use organically grown cotton in their clothes, but then they apply the Oeko-Tex Standard 100 to ensure that none contain unsafe levels of more than 100 potentially harmful substances that the clothiers might use to color clothing or make it resist stains or fire.

Why be so concerned, you ask? A recent report of children's clothing in Southern China found that 10 percent contained a cancer-causing dye, aromatic amine, a chemical included on the Oeko-Tex Standard 100 list. I feel better knowing that Hanna Andersson is looking after not only the kids - big and small - who wear their clothes but the factory workers who are the most exposed to these chemicals during the manufacturing process. Oeko-Tex has been testing products in Europe since the early 1990s. Hanna Andersson is the first company to bring its services to products being sold in the U.S..


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I really liked Osh Kosh







.

So- Hannah is still ok, and buying second hand, any other ideas off where to shop?


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Yikes.

I guess the good news is that osh kosh is going under. A woman I know who runs a children's store just informed me of that. I was initially upset, but now I"m glad.

Shudder.


----------

